# Make up charters in Destin?



## captnroger (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi, heading back to Destin next month and I'm interested in a blue water trip. I'll be flying solo and can't afford to hire a charter for an entire day by myself. Can anyone recommend a place that does make up charters? I did this in OBX a couple of years ago and had a great time and was put with 5 other guys on a 54' sportfisherman.

Thank you!


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

it will be realy tough to fill a boat in september especialy to go offshore and troll some reason most tourists want to bottom fish i have deckhanded on a few group trips offshore and we quit running them after our last one we caught a sailfish and all the schoolie dolphin u wanted and and 4 people complained because they didnt catch a sailfish or marlin with that said try harborwalk charters or fishing fleet marina let them know u want to try to put together a trip and make it verry clear u want to bluewater fish they may be able to help give them as much time as u can and u might get lucky hope it works out


----------



## captnroger (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

When are you going down? I have a couple of friends that are always ready to go might be able to work something out.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Maybe you should book it now, and then post on here, looking for people to fill it. 

If it does not fill, cancel a week out.


----------



## captnroger (Jun 27, 2013)

Daniel I sent you a PM, Tom thanks for the advice!


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Answered PM


----------

